# in (questione di) decimi di secondo



## Azzurra

Buongiorno forum 

Scrivo le frasi e poi pongo la domanda:

"Il suo sguardo era dominato da un'angoscia molto vicina al panico, cosciente *in decimi di secondo *di tutta la sofferenza che stava per arrivare."

"*In questione di secondi, di decimi di secondo* forse, intervenne e disse (...)".

Da ricerche in internet mi risulta che sia una costruzione giusta (è incredibile, ma non l'avevo mai sentita prima...), mi confermate che queste due frasi così poste sono comprensibile? Non so perché ma non mi convince come costruzione...

Grazie mille in anticipo.


----------



## zone noire

Azzurra said:


> "(...), cosciente *in decimi di secondo *di tutta la sofferenza che stava per arrivare."


 
Non riesco a cogliere il senso della frase 
Puoi riportare anche la frase precedente?

Di primo acchito mi sembrerebbe un'alternativa a "_in poco tempo, rapidamente_", ma è la prima volta che la sento...


----------



## mishyp

zone noire said:


> Azzurra said:
> 
> 
> 
> "(...), cosciente *in decimi di secondo *di tutta la sofferenza che stava per arrivare."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non riesco a cogliere il senso della frase
> Puoi riportare anche la frase precedente?
Click to expand...

 
Significa che in meno di un secondo si è reso conto che avrebbe sofferto molto.
A me sembra comprensibile, non bellissimo magari...


----------



## Azzurra

Il senso è proprio quello che dite (adesso aggiungo anche la prima parte della frase se può essere più chiarificatrice), comunque il significato è proprio quello... Il problema è la forma, anche a me piace poco, ma se si usa... Vediamo cosa ci dicono gli altri...


----------



## ursu-lab

Non capisco cosa ti fa dubitare. Il fatto che il secondo si suddivida in decimi e non in sessantesimi? O il fatto che si usi quest'espressione?
Per capirne la diffusione nel linguaggio comune basta pensare all'importanza che ha nello *sport*, dall'atletica alle corse di formula 1 ecc. un "banale" decimo di secondo.


----------



## Azzurra

E' la formula che non avevo mai sentito... E mi suonava molto strana... Soprattutto nella frase "in questione di decimi di secondo"...


----------



## zone noire

Azzurra said:


> E' la formula che non avevo mai sentito... E mi suonava molto strana... Soprattutto nella frase "in questione di decimi di secondo"...


 
Sono d'accordo con te, e comunque per me anche l'altra frase suona molto strana.


----------



## marco.cur

"Il suo sguardo era dominato da un'angoscia molto vicina al panico, cosciente in decimi di secondo di tutta la sofferenza che stava per arrivare."

Il suo sguardo era dominato da un'angoscia molto vicina al panico;  in qualche decimo di secondo aveva preso coscienza di tutta la sofferenza che stava per arrivare.

In un determinato lasso di tempo si prende coscienza, si diventa coscienti; non "si è coscienti".

"In questione di secondi, di decimi di secondo forse, intervenne e disse (...)".
Non ho mai sentito la parola "questione" usata con questo significato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me si può dire, non è vietato.

Anche "cosciente" mi pare giusto, (diviene) cosciente di qualcosa in decimi di secondo.


----------



## gabrielnd

"In questione di secondi, di decimi di secondo forse, intervenne e disse (...)".

La frase quassù è stata scritta da un italiano? Questa è una espressione comune nel portoghese, non so se anche nelle altre lingue romanze. Forse chi l'ha scritto avrebbe potuto aver pensato in una lengua e scritto nell'altra.


----------



## Necsus

Hai portato esempi di due costruzioni diverse, quindi non era chiarissimo a quale si riferisse la tua domanda. Comunque se la prima (in decimi di secondo), nonostante la scelta del vocabolo opinabile mi pare ammissibile, la seconda (in questione di) a mio avviso non è sintatticamente proponibile. La locuzione_ 'è questione di'_ vuol dire sostanzialmente _'si tratta di'_ (o _è in gioco_), non vedo quindi come in italiano standard sia possibile utilizzarla in quel modo.


----------



## Azzurra

Necsus said:


> Hai portato esempi di due costruzioni diverse, quindi non era chiarissimo a quale si riferisse la tua domanda. Comunque se la prima (in decimi di secondo), nonostante la scelta del vocabolo opinabile mi pare ammissibile, la seconda (in questione di) a mio avviso non è sintatticamente proponibile. La locuzione_ 'è questione di'_ vuol dire sostanzialmente _'si tratta di'_ (o _è in gioco_), non vedo quindi come in italiano standard sia possibile utilizzarla in quel modo.



Mi riferivo a entrambe le costruzioni, che non mi convincevano, sebbene in diversa misura, come ho già precisato sopra. In ogni caso, ho cambiato la traduzione di entrambe le frasi, spesso ammettere la propria ignoranza linguistica ed essere propensi a pensare di essere in difetto di conoscenza non aiuta (mi sono fidata delle numerose occorenze che mi dava google, che come prova del nove non è sempre attendibile... ed è per questo ho domandato qui )



gabrielnd said:


> "In questione di secondi, di decimi di secondo forse, intervenne e disse (...)".
> 
> La frase quassù è stata scritta da un italiano? Questa è una espressione comune nel portoghese, non so se anche nelle altre lingue romanze. Forse chi l'ha scritto avrebbe potuto aver pensato in una lengua e scritto nell'altra.



Sì è proprio così, gabrielnd... Ed era proprio questo il mio dubbio, che nei vari risultati trovati in internet il problema dipendesse da un calco nella traduzione... 

Grazie mille a tutti per il prezioso aiuto! Dubbio risolto


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

In spagnolo si usa spesso.


----------



## ursu-lab

"In questione di decimi di secondo" è decisamente un calco dallo spagnolo. In questo caso "in questione di" vuol dire *"nel giro di* (tempo)".
Anche "cosciente di" è più spagnolo che italiano. In italiano di solito si usa l'aggettivo "*consapevole*" (in spagnolo hanno solo la forma "cosciente" per entrambi i casi).


----------



## Azzurra

Già che ci siamo e sto facendo le pulci alla frase  (ursu-lab, perdono, sto diventando la tua persecutrice su tre forum! ) se l'autore della frase avesse voluto usare la nostra comunissima espressione "una frazione di secondo" anziché "decimi di secondo" l'avrebbe fatto, giusto? E' un'espressione comune anche in spagnolo (o catalano) immagino... (me lo confermate madrelingua che bazzicate il forum?) Diversamente, mi verrebbe da sostituire "decimi" con "frazione", appunto, che sento come più naturale per un parlante italiano... Elocubraciones... (se volete smettere di risponderemi lo capisco e avete la mia piena comprensione!!! )


----------



## francisgranada

Azzurra said:


> ...  se l'autore della frase avesse voluto usare la nostra comunissima espressione "una frazione di secondo" anziché "decimi di secondo" l'avrebbe fatto, giusto? E' un'espressione comune anche in spagnolo (o catalano) immagino...



Da non madrelingua, mi permetto ad aggiungere che secondo me, qui non tanto si tratta del proprio _italiano_, ma piuttosto della scelta d'una espressione in genere. Per cui dipende dall'enfasi o dalla sfutamatura che l'autore intende a dare a questa frase. Infine, potrebbe anche dire "in centesimi di secondo" o "in qualche nanosecondo  ... "

Comunque, in questo caso anche a me suona più naturale "una frazione di secondo" (non solo in italiano ma p.e. anche nella mia lingua madre e nelle lingue slave).


----------



## Azzurra

francisgranada said:


> Da non madrelingua, mi permetto ad aggiungere che secondo me, qui non tanto si tratta del proprio _italiano_, ma piuttosto della scelta d'una espressione in genere. Per cui dipende dall'enfasi o dalla sfutamatura che l'autore intende a dare a questa frase. Infine, potrebbe anche dire "in centesimi di secondo" o "in qualche nanosecondo  ... "



Hai ragione, mantengo l'espressione *decimi*, mi ero lasciate prendere da un'arbitraria "maggiore leggibilità"... Grazie della riflessione


----------

